# What color to paint dresser and desk?



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*Ok here are my thoughts; the dresser as suggested would be painted black and the checkerboard pattern should have alternate squares painted silver to pick up the silver handles.*

*The desk should be painted a nice blue which will compliment the black and silver. As per the bed I would paint the unpainted wood a silver to tie everything else in as it has black metal rods for accents. *

Just my .02 cents.


----------

